# Showin off my haircut!



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, Aunties! We have been very busy lately with the pesky skin kids so we haven't been posting as much! But I wanted to show off my haircut! Mom ponied up and upgraded our grooming supplies so we wanted to share because y'all are the only ones who get excited about that kind of stuff. She dropped a wad on a pair of 8" Chris Christensen Jasmine series straight shears. Boy oh boy are they FANCY, almost too fancy for this boy! They are rainbow colored and they have rhinestones on the screw, and being from Texas, of course we love us some bling. Never in her wildest dreams did my mom think she would spend that much money of a pair of scissors, but then, I've caused her to do lots of things she never thought she'd do for a dog! As Auntie Marisa says, "Buy nice or buy twice!" Or in Mommy's case, buy nice twice, because she also picked up a pair of 7.5" Dubl Duck Mercedes curved shears from Pet Edge, which are fun too. And finally, she got a 4F blade for the clippers which works SO much better than the plastic clip on combs. So she gave me a good body shave with those, and scissor cut my legs and face. And seriously, check out my face. Are you melting? :wub: 

Love,
Steve


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Steve, what a handsome boy you are. Your mommy did a very good job. You are worth every penny she spent on the new grooming supplies.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

He looks SO cute!! Worth every penny spent on grooming tools. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Excellent job! Stevie, you are very handsome!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I LOVE Steve!!!! Totally worth the money for great grooming tools! He looks ridiculously cute in his new 'do, Celeta. Now, you've got me itchin' for a curved blade. 

you can probably even cut your skin kids' hair with Steve's fancy tools- LOL! 

:heart:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous ♥


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

You are one handsome guy Stevie!! Your mommy did a great job!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve old boy, you are one handsome fluff!! Mom did a great job on your haircut, and yes you're worth every penny!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Steeeeeve! You stud. Lookin' good my man, lookin' good!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve - I know your mommy spent a small fortune for those grooming tools and she did a great job but remind her, it's the dog not the tools -- you are so darn handsome. :wub::wub:

Celeta -- yes, buying quality is so important on certain things. It is amazing what I'll spend on Tyler vs what I spent on my skin kid. I would always be getting things on sale for him. Shhh. Don't tell him. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve, you are so very handsome and Mommy did a great job on your haircut. :wub:

I love Marisa's saying buy nice or buy twice. That is so true. I learned the hard way. :huh:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Wee Your mom is great-what a good job. steve -You Look So Nice-Yogi**


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*He looks great!!!*


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

OO I absolutely love that hair cut on Stevie!! I would love to do that same hair cut on Ein and Ami!! You said you scissor cut the legs? I do that too, but the legs on Ein always comes out very very uneven  do you first brush up, or down on the legs before cut?? And how were you able to make that smooth transition between body and the leg?? I just bought new grooming clippers, and would love to try a cut on Ein.. but saw stevie, and wanted exact same cut for the body and the legs!(his face is cut way too short right now to be like Stevie tho)


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

So handsome! I wish I knew how to do trims on Ivy but I'm afraid anything I did would leave her looking like a raggamuffin.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

DUDE! .....lookin' gooood.....!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Steve, MiMi wants to know how many BFs you have? :wub:

(BF stands for bitchfriend)


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolutely perfect! What a little doll  .


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice job, Steve you look adorable!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

my gosh, he is so cute in that cut Celeta. what a face. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh my! What a handsome little man you area! Sweetness and Tessa are all over your pictures!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh, we are definitely melting over here Stevie-Boy! You look so handsome! :wub::wub2:


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Steve, you are one handsome fluff!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Superb cut!
Can you tell me where you ordered your 4F blade? I need to get one--I have an Andis prof. clipper.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Your gorgeous Steve xxx


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Superb cut!
> Can you tell me where you ordered your 4F blade? I need to get one--I have an Andis prof. clipper.


I ordered from Pet Edge. I have Andis clippers too, but not professional, but still the kind where the blade clips off and on. It is the 4FC Ultraedge blade. Also, FYI there's a video on youtube done by Andis which shows you how to take off and put back on the blades. Did you know the clippers need to be ON when you snap the blade on? I didn't! I'm not sure my clippers came with instructions, or if they did I can't find them! Just the instructions on grooming how to's but not on the actual care of the clippers!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella says "Steve is such a stud!!!" Good job, Celeta! I also like Marisa's saying of "Buy nice or buy twice." I think I will use it on hubby whenever I buy purses and shoes. LOL.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Very handsome. Tell mommy she did an awesome job!


----------

